# Crokinole plans....



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone know of a good reference for downloadable plans for a regulation Crokinole board? Any help is appreciated! This is for a friend. Thanks!


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Poopiekat, Try this link. It's in inches. It was on boardgamegeek.com . _Jack


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Arghhh. The link expires. Fill out the Captcha and click on the *Graphic Layout of Crokinole board* link. -Jack


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks ever so much, Irreverent! I did grab the link, and forward it to a friend of mine who is into crafts of another discipline, mostly metal casting but does do a bit of handcarving of wood when the mood strikes. Thanks for your generous help! Most appreciated, sir!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

This might help http://woodgears.ca/crokinole/plans/index.html


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Tim, I don't know how I could have missed this on Matthias Wandel's site. I've associated crokinole with smoke filled barns and carousing Amish men. I'll have to give it another look. -Jack


----------



## DustMaster (Mar 12, 2009)

I pretty much built all my boards using the GREAT "how we build" instruction on www.hilinsky.net
The Hilinsky brothers make great boards that are well known and regarded in the crokinole world.
I believe they also show the plans but I am not absolutely certain of that.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Brett that link doesn't work. Could it be ski, not sky?
Edit: http://www.hilinski.net/woodgames/


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the leads, guys, but the Crokinole project was completed almost two years ago.
Hopefully, the new links may inspire a project by others. 
I'll have to see if I have pics, I'll post the project if so. I lost a camera chip at about that time, and the board is now of parts unknown.


----------

